# Cure amount in wet 'brine'



## rons (Oct 30, 2021)

Hey folks, been years since I've been here. But now I have a question... it's something that seems wrong. 
I read things about curing salts vs lbs of meat, for dry that makes sense, but not for wet. Here is why
It seems like the concentration is the key, not the lbs of meat. Like lets say for example, you add 1 tsp for X amount of meat  in a gallon of water. If you had 10 gallons for water, that 1 tsp would be way to diluted, even if it was that same amount of meat.  It seems like it should be "cure per X amount of liquid". Like a person could make up 5 gallons of liquid, with cure etc. then just 'use' as much as needed to fully cover/marinate what ever amount of meat. Whether it be 2 ounces of meat of 5 lbs of meat. 
does that make sense?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 30, 2021)

That's exactly the way Pop's curing brine works...  1 heaping tablespoon of cure #1 to 1 gallon of water (plus other ingredients) ...  make as much as you want and use enough to cover a couple of inches ...


----------



## rons (Oct 30, 2021)

ok cool, now that makes sense. thanks man!
So I'm using that morton tender quick curing salt, would that be the same ratio?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 30, 2021)

rons said:


> ok cool, now that makes sense. thanks man!
> So I'm using that morton tender quick curing salt, would that be the same ratio?



They are not exactly the same.  
*Morton Tender Quick* contains a *low* percentage of *Sodium Nitrate* (0.5%) and *Sodium Nitrite* (0.5%)

Where as Pink Salt. Also known as Prague Powder #1,Instacure #1,Cure#1 all contain 6.25 % *Sodium Nitrite.

So, the ratios would not be the same.*


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 30, 2021)

Yea...  I'm not so sure you cane use TQ in a brine..  others would have to chime in on that as I only use cure #1


----------



## rons (Oct 30, 2021)

oh man ok, I've been using it, but just doing it by taste, so have no idea if I really cured the meat or not. 
So what is the pink salt stuff then? It's something "#1"? I'll get some then


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 30, 2021)

rons said:


> oh man ok, I've been using it, but just doing it by taste, so have no idea if I really cured the meat or not.
> So what is the pink salt stuff then? It's something "#1"? I'll get some then


Not sure I understood you clearly but using pink salt or tenderquick to taste is not a good idea. To much can be dangerous.


----------



## rons (Oct 30, 2021)

ok did not know that!

OK so how is everyone curing their jerky then? sprinkling the cure on seems so inaccurate, like how do you partion out that little bit across all the meat slices?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 30, 2021)

Here's a pic of what I use...








Ryan


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 30, 2021)

rons said:


> ok did not know that!


Check this link from the board owner 

 TulsaJeff
 , great place for you to start for safely curing bacon. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/wet-curing-bacon-for-beginners.311248/


----------



## rons (Oct 30, 2021)

cool thanks ok so it's called 'instacure' ok cool.
I guess I don't have to use wet, just thought it woudl be easier to evenly cure the meat strips for jerky.... now I'm not so sure...


----------



## rons (Oct 30, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Check this link from the board owner
> 
> TulsaJeff
> , great place for you to start for safely curing bacon. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/wet-curing-bacon-for-beginners.311248/


ok thanks, will check that.
I"m doing beef and chicken jerky, not sure it that makes a difference


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 30, 2021)

If you use pop's recipe for his brine/cure it's very easy!

Ryan


----------



## rons (Oct 30, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> If you use pop's recipe for his brine/cure it's very easy!
> 
> Ryan


OK cool, I read that, i know I don't want the brown sugar, just the cure and some seasonings, is the brown sugar required since sugar helps cure?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 30, 2021)

rons said:


> OK cool, I read that, i know I don't want the brown sugar, just the cure and some seasonings, is the brown sugar required since sugar helps cure?


You could leave out the brown sugar but add more regular sugar so as to not throw off his ratio. 

Ryan


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 31, 2021)

rons said:


> cool thanks ok so it's called 'instacure' ok cool.
> I guess I don't have to use wet, just thought it woudl be easier to evenly cure the meat strips for jerky.... now I'm not so sure...



I use cure #1 in my marinades for jerky.   Since it is technically a wet brine,  you need to account for the volume of liquid and final nitrite ppm.
I found the following calculator developed by Dr. Greg Blonder to be indispensable.



			nitrite curing calculator


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 31, 2021)

The guys have you covered. It’s best to use cure #1 like pop’s brine recipe.

However, if you did want to use Tender Quick, the bag says to mix 1 cup TQ to 4 cups cool water. In my estimation that is pretty salty but will work just fine. Pop’s brine finishes much better IMHO.


----------



## rons (Oct 31, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I use cure #1 in my marinades for jerky.   Since it is technically a wet brine,  you need to account for the volume of liquid and final nitrite ppm.
> I found the following calculator developed by Dr. Greg Blonder to be indispensable.
> 
> 
> ...


oh wow cool calculator, thanks, I'll use that :)
but how do you know where to set the slider for PPM ?


----------



## rons (Oct 31, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> The guys have you covered. It’s best to use cure #1 like pop’s brine recipe.
> 
> However, if you did want to use Tender Quick, the bag says to mix 1 cup TQ to 4 cups cool water. In my estimation that is pretty salty but will work just fine. Pop’s brine finishes much better IMHO.


ok cool info, thanks!

And thanks to all who helped out, really interesting and helpful info. !


----------



## rons (Oct 31, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> The guys have you covered. It’s best to use cure #1 like pop’s brine recipe.
> 
> However, if you did want to use Tender Quick, the bag says to mix 1 cup TQ to 4 cups cool water. In my estimation that is pretty salty but will work just fine. Pop’s brine finishes much better IMHO.


Yeah that's what I found, it was so salty, so I started using less and tasting the liquid first , but it probably wasn't curing it 'enough'.

So something like this is what your recommending?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 31, 2021)

Yes. 

Ryan


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 31, 2021)

rons said:


> oh wow cool calculator, thanks, I'll use that :)
> but how do you know where to set the slider for PPM ?



You set the slider for your desired final ppm.  
I use the default 125 ppm for jerky instead of the standard 156 ppm.


----------



## rons (Oct 31, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> You could leave out the brown sugar but add more regular sugar so as to not throw off his ratio.
> 
> Ryan


Can I just leave the sugar out completely? I don't care for the flavor when it has any sugars in it.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 31, 2021)

rons said:


> Can I just leave the sugar out completely? I don't care for the flavor when it has any sugars in it.


Gonna have to let one of the other's answer that for you. The sugars help to balance out the saltiness of the cure, afraid if you leave them out completely it would be overly salty.

Ryan


----------



## rons (Oct 31, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> You set the slider for your desired final ppm.
> I use the default 125 ppm for jerky instead of the standard 156 ppm.


OK very cool, 
wow it takes hardly any of that cure, a 1/2 tsp! 
So then I'd just mix some salt in also for the saltiness of the meat right?


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 31, 2021)

rons said:


> Yeah that's what I found, it was so salty, so I started using less and tasting the liquid first , but it probably wasn't curing it 'enough'.
> 
> So something like this is what your recommending?


That's the stuff.


----------



## rons (Oct 31, 2021)

ok cool, just ordered that cure #1 :)


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 31, 2021)

rons said:


> Yeah that's what I found, it was so salty, so I started using less and tasting the liquid first , but it probably wasn't curing it 'enough'.
> 
> So something like this is what your recommending?


Yes that’s the right stuff cure #1


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 31, 2021)

1.5% salt is the minimum to safely cure meats. You can absolutely leave out the sugar. It’s only there to balance salt flavor and has no curing effect.
I use 1.5% salt and anywhere between 1.0-0.5% sugar with hams and bacon. Cure #1 always at 0.25%


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 31, 2021)

rons said:


> OK very cool,
> wow it takes hardly any of that cure, a 1/2 tsp!
> So then I'd just mix some salt in also for the saltiness of the meat right?



A rule of thumb is a 1/4 tsp per 1 lb meat.  However,  it is always preferable to actually weigh out the cure #1 in grams on a scale.  

With the salt, keep in mind any other ingredients that contain sodium and adjust accordingly.  
I usually don't add any more salt when using soy sauce and/or worcestershire sauce.


----------



## rons (Oct 31, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> 1.5% salt is the minimum to safely cure meats. You can absolutely leave out the sugar. It’s only there to balance salt flavor and has no curing effect.
> I use 1.5% salt and anywhere between 1.0-0.5% sugar with hams and bacon. Cure #1 always at 0.25%


ok cool thanks!


----------



## rons (Oct 31, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> A rule of thumb is a 1/4 tsp per 1 lb meat.  However,  it is always preferable to actually weigh out the cure #1 in grams on a scale.
> 
> With the salt, keep in mind any other ingredients that contain sodium and adjust accordingly.
> I usually don't add any more salt when using soy sauce and/or worcestershire sauce.


ok good point!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 31, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I use cure #1 in my marinades for jerky




It's easier and quicker doing it this way instead of curing meat first in Pops brine...  Get it all (cured and seasoned) done at once...


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 31, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> A rule of thumb is a 1/4 tsp per 1 lb meat.  However,  it is always preferable to actually weigh out the cure #1 in grams on a scale.
> 
> With the salt, keep in mind any other ingredients that contain sodium and adjust accordingly.
> I usually don't add any more salt when using soy sauce and/or worcestershire sauce.


1.1 gram cure #1 per pound of meat will net 156ppm nitrite.


----------



## rons (Oct 31, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> It's easier and quicker doing it this way instead of curing meat first in Pops brine...  Get it all (cured and seasoned) done at once...


ok yes, I 'have been' using a dry rub after curing instead of flavored marination. 
I was doing the sprinkle the cure on thing but that is so tedious trying to sprinkle the right amount evenly on each piece both sides, so thought just tossing it all in a big zip lock with a curing liquid would be easier, then the next day sprinkling the flavor powder stuff on it and making it would be easier.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 31, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> It's easier and quicker doing it this way instead of curing meat first in Pops brine...  Get it all (cured and seasoned) done at once...



I totally 100% agree!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 31, 2021)

rons said:


> I 'have been' using a dry rub after curing instead of flavored marination.



Ron, 
You'll find the "wet cure" is so much easier and you'll get much better flavor penetration.


----------



## rons (Oct 31, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Ron,
> You'll find the "wet cure" is so much easier and you'll get much better flavor penetration.


that makes sense, it is a lot easier. I do like that high mountain jerky rub flavor stuff. maybe I can put that in the water/cure, figure out the right amount so it comes out with the right flavor. then always do that and be consistent.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 31, 2021)

rons said:


> that makes sense, it is a lot easier. I do like that high mountain jerky rub flavor stuff. maybe I can put that in the water/cure, figure out the right amount so it comes out with the right flavor. then always do that and be consistent.


Use just enough liquid to make a marinade with it, in enough volume for the meat weight. Add cure #1 to that marinade (if not in the original seasoning) into a plastic zip bag or casserole dish and let it sit for 24hr.


----------



## rons (Oct 31, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Use just enough liquid to make a marinade with it, in enough volume for the meat weight. Add cure #1 to that marinade (if not in the original seasoning) into a plastic zip bag or casserole dish and let it sit for 24hr.


oh sure thing, I've kinda been doing that, but using the powdered flavor after and using that tender quick stuff, but now will do it with that #1 cure stuff and the flavor mixed in. Might take me a few test runs to get the flavor stuff right, but once I do, then it'll just be a routine after.


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 31, 2021)

rons said:


> Hey folks, been years since I've been here. But now I have a question... it's something that seems wrong.
> I read things about curing salts vs lbs of meat, for dry that makes sense, but not for wet. Here is why
> *It seems like the concentration is the key, not the lbs of meat*. Like lets say for example, you add 1 tsp for X amount of meat  in a gallon of water. If you had 10 gallons for water, that 1 tsp would be way to diluted, even if it was that same amount of meat.  It seems like it should be "cure per X amount of liquid". Like a person could make up 5 gallons of liquid, with cure etc. then just 'use' as much as needed to fully cover/marinate what ever amount of meat. Whether it be 2 ounces of meat of 5 lbs of meat.
> does that make sense?


*In a curing brine the amount (weight) of cure #1 is based on the weight of the meat plus the weight of the water.*   When using a dry cure, the amount of Cure #1 is based on meat weight.   The Cure #1 percentage is constant in either situation and that is 0.25% or 1.13 grams of cure #1 per pound (of meat + water, or meat only when dry curing).

Tender Quick is not interchangeable with cure #1, however earlier this year I was asked about a Dizzy Pig ham cure recipe that used Tender Quick in a curing brine. That thread is HERE.  

 daveomak
  came to the rescue with help on the calculations needed.

Sugar is used to knock down the harshness of salt used in curing.  It is not mandatory so you could use low percentages  That said, different sugars can have different effects.  Light brown sugar, dark brown sugar, white sugar, maple sugar, Turbinado sugar or Splenda  are available.

Pop's Brine is what I call a universal brine, and there are some advantages of using a curing brine that is on the low end of the acceptable range of cure #1 in a gallon of water.  Namely, skipping the meat + water calculation. Pop's Brine has been proven to be successful as well as safe which is a major consideration in home curing and canning.

Your question about dry curing jerky is a good one.  I buy bulk jerky cure from Hi Mountain and add my own signature seasonings.  Their cure is similar to Tender Quick in volume making it easier to distribute on the meat.  I weigh out the amount, add my seasonings, mix then divide the amount in half.  One half is sprinkled on side 1, the other half is used on side 2.   The meat is stacked, wrapped in plastic and cured for 24 hours, then smoked and/or dehydrated.


----------



## rons (Oct 31, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> *In a curing brine the amount (weight) of cure #1 is based on the weight of the meat plus the weight of the water.*   When using a dry cure, the amount of Cure #1 is based on meat weight.   The Cure #1 percentage is constant in either situation and that is 0.25% or 1.13 grams of cure #1 per pound (of meat + water, or meat only when dry curing).
> 
> Tender Quick is not interchangeable with cure #1, however earlier this year I was asked about a Dizzy Pig ham cure recipe that used Tender Quick in a curing brine. That thread is HERE.
> 
> ...


Thanks great information :)

Not sure though where the bacon came in? I know I didn't mention bacon? But good info. to know.

To me it seems weird about the meat weight in a liquid cure. 
Like, lets say you made a gallon of juice in a big bucket. If you dropped one small piece of meat in there vs 10 pieces, it 'seems' like the concentration of the liquid would still work the same. Like how the ocean is huge and has some PPM of salt, so if you put something in the ocean, or in a cup of ocean water, it would still be the same PPM per volume. Does that make sense?


----------



## daveomak (Oct 31, 2021)

rons said:


> Thanks great information :)
> 
> To me it seems weird about the meat weight in a liquid cure.
> Like, lets say you made a gallon of juice in a big bucket. If you dropped one small piece of meat in there vs 10 pieces, it 'seems' like the concentration of the liquid would still work the same. Like how the ocean is huge and has some PPM of salt, so if you put something in the ocean, or in a cup of ocean water, it would still be the same PPM per volume. Does that make sense?



Take this as constructive criticism....
If you want to learn, listen to the folks here....  
If you think you have the solution, why are you asking for help ???


----------



## rons (Oct 31, 2021)

daveomak said:


> Take this as constructive criticism....
> If you want to learn, listen to the folks here....
> If you think you have the solution, why are you asking for help ???


no. your taking me wrong, just talking about how weird it seems. I am listening and _will do it the right way as I did state earlier._
I'm just stating my mind on how that seems 'weird' and am curious, scientifically, 'why' it's like that.


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 31, 2021)

rons said:


> Thanks great information :)
> 
> *Not sure though where the bacon came in? I know I didn't mention bacon? But good info. to know.*
> 
> ...



Oops, I typed 'bacon' instead of 'jerky'.  I corrected my post above.  For me, having some curing salts in my jerky mixture is really for color, texture and that 'cured' flavor.... rather than for preservation or because I'm cold smoking the meat longer than 4 hours.  My standard drill is a warm/hot smoke for an hour or two, then moving to a dehydrator.

The meat and water weight in a curing brine is the basis for the amount (weight) of cure #1 you need.  Salt and nitrite diffusion in different sized pieces is based on their thickness, which affects minimum curing times.  At this point in the process it's all about weight in the bucket, thickness and time.   PPM is a factor, but the USDA is also concerned about the PPM nitrite at the end of the process.

This kind of  'equilibrium' curing brine is balanced and gives you leeway on time if you overshoot your timetable.


----------



## rons (Oct 31, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Oops, I typed 'bacon' instead of 'jerky'.  I corrected my post above.  For me, having some curing salts in my jerky mixture is really for color, texture and that 'cured' flavor.... rather than for preservation or because I'm cold smoking the meat longer than 4 hours.  My standard drill is a warm/hot smoke for an hour or two, then moving to a dehydrator.


OH ok, that makes sense (on the bacon). 

Yeah , good jerky usually doesn't last long enough 'to need' cured lol. 
I usually do that too, smoke for a few hours, then dehydrator. 
Our local super market makes jerky in the butcher dept. I was talking to the guy there, asking him about it. He said they smoke it the whole time at 180 degrees and it's super good. I never go that hot, but might have to try that.


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 31, 2021)

rons said:


> OH ok, that makes sense (on the bacon).
> 
> Yeah , good jerky usually doesn't last long enough 'to need' cured lol.
> I usually do that too, smoke for a few hours, then dehydrator.
> Our local super market makes jerky in the butcher dept. I was talking to the guy there, asking him about it. He said they smoke it the whole time at 180 degrees and it's super good. I never go that hot, but might have to try that.


I use a Big Chief box smoker, it tops out in the 160°'s on a warm day, less on cool days.  I set my dehydrator at 150° and watch the surface fats and sample along the way.  I might end up at 160°, but that might my max temp.


----------



## rons (Oct 31, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> I use a Big Chief box smoker, it tops out in the 160°'s on a warm day, less on cool days.  I set my dehydrator at 150° and watch the surface fats and sample along the way.  I might end up at 160°, but that might my max temp.


ok cool


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 31, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Oops, I typed 'bacon' instead of 'jerky'.  I corrected my post above.  For me, having some curing salts in my jerky mixture is really for color, texture and that 'cured' flavor.... rather than for preservation or because I'm cold smoking the meat longer than 4 hours.  My standard drill is a warm/hot smoke for an hour or two, then moving to a dehydrator.
> 
> The meat and water weight in a curing brine is the basis for the amount (weight) of cure #1 you need.  Salt and nitrite diffusion in different sized pieces is based on their thickness, which affects minimum curing times.  At this point in the process it's all about weight in the bucket, thickness and time.   PPM is a factor, but the USDA is also concerned about the PPM nitrite at the end of the process.
> 
> This kind of  'equilibrium' curing brine is balanced and gives you leeway on time if you overshoot your timetable.


 

Nicely explained!


----------



## PolishDeli (Nov 1, 2021)

rons

I think i understand your confusion about the ppm thing seeming weird.   Does this analogy help:
Imagin a cup of water mixed with red food coloring, and a cotton ball dipped in blue food coloring. 
When you put the cotton ball into the water, they both turn purple.   
They each give up some color to equilibrate with the other. 
Imagining extreme scenarios - like a blue cotton ball in a red bathtub or  swimming pool.  You can see that very diffent shades of purple can be made, depending on the volume of red water, even though the starting ppm of red is the same in all cases.


----------



## rons (Nov 1, 2021)

PolishDeli said:


> rons
> 
> I think i understand your confusion about the ppm thing seeming weird.   Does this analogy help:
> Imagin a cup of water mixed with red food coloring, and a cotton ball dipped in blue food coloring.
> ...


oh ok yeah I see now, that makes sense, i didn't think of the meat putting out into the water, was just thinking of the meat 'taking in'. Now that cleared it up, thanks!


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 1, 2021)

rons said:


> oh ok yeah I see now, that makes sense, i didn't think of the meat putting out into the water, was just thinking of the meat 'taking in'. Now that cleared it up, thanks!



'Taking in' (or ingoing nitrite) happens a couple of ways in a curing brine.  Natural migration of the cure and the salts into meat is one way.  Injecting  curing brine at 10% of the meat weight into the meat is another.

The color example that 
P
 PolishDeli
 used is a good visual.  Returning to the weight of nitrite with and without water..... we know if dry curing a 2.2 pound (1kg) hunk of meat, the amount of cure #1 needed is 2.5 grams.   That amount  is mixed in with salt and usually sugar, then applied directly to the meat.

When wet curing the same 2.2 pound hunk of meat, we still need to have 2.5 grams of cure #1 get into the meat, and we can't forget about some additional salt and sugar for flavor.  BUT there is now water in the bucket.  So the amount (weight) of cure #1 is going to have to be increased, as well as adding additional salt and sugar in order to compensate for the additional weight of the water.


----------



## rons (Nov 1, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> 'Taking in' (or ingoing nitrite) happens a couple of ways in a curing brine.  Natural migration of the cure and the salts into meat is one way.  Injecting  curing brine at 10% of the meat weight into the meat is another.
> 
> The color example that
> P
> ...


ok cool very interesting, thanks for taking the time, I'm one of those 'have to know why' kinda people. I annoy myself with that too lol thanks!


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 1, 2021)

rons said:


> ok cool very interesting, thanks for taking the time, I'm one of those 'have to know why' kinda people. I annoy myself with that too lol thanks!


You should be inquisitive about certain processes you do at home, because it's the little things that are easy to overlook, and some of these have the potential to lead to big problems later on.

I was taught basic curing technique (and home canning)  before the internet and I added *reference books* to my library instead of links to webpages  .  Early internet usergroups did have discussions using reliable and proven methods, but at one point.....  the internet was flooded with information, and not all of it was completely accurate.  YouTube for example is a wonderful platform but it's so easy to believe what vloggers present without double checking it. 

Because there was so much internet carelessness surrounding the use of Cure #1 by self proclaimed 'experts', and even though I used it at home.... I generally advocated using Morton Tender Quick because it was designed specifically for 'home curing' from a safety point of view.  Later, certain respected individuals and forums like SMF developed a reputation for solid advice and promoted  tested and proven methods.  So now, I'm okay with discussing and  publishing curing formulations using Cure #1.


----------



## rons (Nov 1, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> You should be inquisitive about certain processes you do at home, because it's the little things that are easy to overlook, and some of these have the potential to lead to big problems later on.
> 
> I was taught basic curing technique (and home canning)  before the internet and I added *reference books* to my library instead of links to webpages  .  Early internet usergroups did have discussions using reliable and proven methods, but at one point.....  the internet was flooded with information, and not all of it was completely accurate.  YouTube for example is a wonderful platform but it's so easy to believe what vloggers present without double checking it.
> 
> Because there was so much internet carelessness surrounding the use of Cure #1 by self proclaimed 'experts', and even though I used it at home.... I generally advocated using Morton Tender Quick because it was designed specifically for 'home curing' from a safety point of view.  Later, certain respected individuals and forums like SMF developed a reputation for solid advice and promoted  tested and proven methods.  So now, I'm okay with discussing and  publishing curing formulations using Cure #1.


Good thoughts
So Cure #1 , since it's so 'potent' is more a risky thing to use or maybe, it's more important to be precise with it?
I ditched my Morton TQ and have some Cure #1 on the way, so I'll make sure to be exact with it. thanks for the caution on that


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 1, 2021)

rons said:


> Good thoughts
> So Cure #1 , since it's so 'potent' is more a risky thing to use or maybe, it's more important to be precise with it?
> I ditched my Morton TQ and have some Cure #1 on the way, so I'll make sure to be exact with it. thanks for the caution on that


When Morton developed Tender Quick, they took most of the guesswork out of precise measuring.  Whole muscle curing (like bacon) uses 1 tablespoon per pound of meat, and if the consumer was a little shy, or a tick heavy everything worked out.  Cure #1 on the other hand is measured in fractions of teaspoons or weighed out in grams per pound of meat.... the more accurate the better.  Tender Quick is white in color.  Cure #1 is pink in color so it would never be mistaken for any other product your pantry.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 1, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> When Morton developed Tender Quick, they took most of the guesswork out of precise measuring.  Whole muscle curing (like bacon) uses 1 tablespoon per pound of meat, and if the consumer was a little shy, or a tick heavy everything worked out.  Cure #1 on the other hand is measured in fractions of teaspoons or weighed out in grams per pound of meat.... the more accurate the better.  Tender Quick is white in color.  Cure #1 is pink in color so it would never be mistaken for any other product your pantry.


Tender Quick is right with the European cures as far as nitrites. It works just fine, just salty for my taste.


----------

